# dual PC12+s ... sort of :-)



## TomC1315 (Mar 18, 2014)

Earlier this month, my son and I completed our subwoofer upgrade adventure, each ending up with a new SVS PC12plus. It began simply with the idea that we'd upgrade his ancient JBL PB10 with a sealed sub of some sort ... I auditioned an SVS SB12NSD for him and, lo and behold, caught the upgrade bug myself.

Next, I returned the sealed NSD sub ( the first of three 2 1/2 hour round trips to Girard Ohio ) for a pair of SB2000s that I thought we'd share ... at this point in time, my WAF wasn't feelin' my "let's get three SB2000s so I can go dual subs" ... within a week though, I got the green light, but we ended up ordering a PB2000 for my son James - the idea of a ported sub sounded like a good idea for him.

After listening to the PB2000, the idea of a ported sub sounded good to me too. I hadn't considered the cylindrical subs from SVS until someone over on AVS suggested the PC12+ after reading my concerns about a 127lb PB12plus being more than I'd like to have to handle ( I need to move my sub to access the back of my AVR ). At this point I was ready for a ported sub, and was thinking one really nice one rather than two lesser ones. And then finally, after picking one up and listening to it, I wanted the same for my son as well ... so my wife and I loaded up our cars, drove to FedEx, and shipped the PB and the two SB2000s back to SVS. Once the PayPal refund was straightened out, I ordered the second PC12+ and received the dual sub price discount.

Both James and I couldn't be happier with our new subs ... the PC12+s are significant upgrades ( I had a MartinLogan Dynamo700 for the previous 15 months ) to the foundation of our respective audio systems, and we feel quite content with how everything turned out.







James' 3.1 MartinLogan/SVS rig


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice! SVS makes excellent subs without a doubt. Glad you are happy with your purchases. That is a very clean looking setup you have. Enjoy!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Tom...

Nice to see your setup... and glad to hear you and your son are enjoying the subs.

Always enjoyed speaking with you on the phone. :T

Sonnie


----------



## TomC1315 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks Sonnie 

It's always a pleasure speaking with you as well ...

Your perspective and guidance is very much appreciated !


----------

